# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الامن والحمايه والشبكات >  احذر تسلم ..مهم للجميع

## المهندس

السلام عليكم اعضاء منتديات الحصن كثير منا بيتعرض لمواقف حدى بيعرفه بيعطيه رابط على المسنجر أو الشات 
أو ممكن يكون رابط في منتدى ..واحتمال تكون شاك انه الرابط ملغوم .. شو الحل

الحل بسيط وحصري على المنتديات العربيه عندكم بس

وهو دخول هالموقع وضع الرابط في المكان المخصص

واضغط على Scan


وانتضر اذا طلعلك علامة صح بالاخضر يعني الرابط سليم 


واذا طلع X بالاحمر يعني الرابط ملغوم ولا تفتــــــــــحة 

دخول الموقع من هنا

والله يحميكم ويحمي اجهزتكم

----------


## saousana

مشكور مهندس والله يعطيك الف عافية 
معلومة مهمة ومفيدة

----------


## ashrafwater



----------


## N_tarawneh

مشكور يا بأش مهندس ...

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر



----------


## عُبادة

vري ثانكس يا مهندسنا

----------


## بنت الشام

شكرااااا :Cool(1):

----------


## المهندس

شكرا على ردودكم

----------


## Matrix_ps

مشكووووووووور

----------


## moad_milhim 1

شكر :SnipeR (62):

----------


## moad_milhim 1

الموضوع جميل :SnipeR (62):

----------


## moad_milhim 1

شكر :SnipeR (62):

----------


## moad_milhim 1

الموضوع عجبني

----------


## رشا احمد

مشكور

----------


## sky angel

ميرسيييييييييييي

----------

